
Ask HN: What should you do if you think you might have a rare medical disorder? - sp527
Context: have seen PCP, multiple specialists, taken a lot of blood tests, and have done considerable research, without receiving a concrete diagnosis (in the US). Chances are I&#x27;m experiencing some undetectable auto-immune or poorly understood condition (like CFS).<p>I&#x27;ve become incredibly frustrated and I&#x27;m curious if anyone here has ever found themselves in a similar situation and figured out a reasonable strategy to navigate the medical system.<p>Should I be considering Mayo Clinic? Is there any online platform where I can poll a lot of specialists all at once? Other options worth considering?
======
anythingnonidin
Best of luck. Don't have any suggestions to offer but I've upvoted for
visibility.

~~~
sp527
Thanks! I appreciate that.

~~~
anythingnonidin
Might be worth re-asking on a few subreddits. /r/findareddit may be helpful if
you do that.

